# Ten things the law doesn't allow



## Warrigal (Apr 24, 2014)

You may not realise that the law takes a dim view of riding bicycles in swimming pools and tickling women under the chin with a feather duster. Truly, I kid you not.

http://metro.co.uk/2014/04/23/no-cy...amazing-images-of-ridiculous-us-laws-4706270/


----------



## Falcon (Apr 24, 2014)

You gotta be kidding me Dame W.   These are hilarious.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 24, 2014)

Damn the law!  I've got my feather duster and am headed for Maine right now!!!


----------

